

GPS remains active on Airplane Mode on iOS 8.3+ - stevesearer
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204234

======
stevesearer
I like hiking and recording tracks using Gaia GPS, but have always been
annoyed that GPS would be turned off when using airplane mode on my iPhone.
Apparently Apple updated iOS to keep GPS active in 8.3 which is big news in
terms of maximizing battery life while out of range of cell towers.

